

HP begins TouchPad liquidation; 16GB cut to $99, 32GB $149 - rkudeshi
http://www.precentral.net/hp-begins-touchpad-liquidation-16gb-cut-99-32gb-149-1

======
vipivip
Will they honor warranties?

